# Best bow sub $1000



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

What is the best bow out there for under $1000?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That will be a personal thing to the individual who owns a particular bow.

I'll say that the higher end Diamond bows are excellent and so easy to change draw length, weight, etc. and are well below a grand lol.

TH


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

You can get most top of the line bows for under $1000.00

Your choices are, mathews z7, bowtech destroyer, Hoyt maxxis, elite judge, etc....

All top of the line bows.

Rob


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

are you talking bare bow or a package deal??


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

The one that feels the best when you shoot it. Do your self a favor and go down and shoot every bow in your price range. It may take 2 or 3 trips to a bow shop and just keep narrowing it down to what you like the best. You may be suprised and end up buying a bow for half of what your wanting to spend. The latest bow thats getting all the hype might not be the bow that fits your style or what your looking for.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

X2 on all the advice...


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

I am looking for either on a package or bare bow. I am just getting into bow hunting and didnt know which way to go but I will make a few trips to the local shop to figure that out. Thanks for all of the input! Any advice that you feel is necessary to give to a first time bow hunter?


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

x2 on the Diamond bows. They are really good bows for the money and can easily be rigged out with quality accessories for under a grand. However, the best route is to just shoot them all and go from there.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Like said above hit the pro shops and shoot all you can get your hands on and find what fits you the best. I personally like the Elite GTO and am scarred to shoot anything else for fear of spending more money.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*save $*

go try out as many as you can at a shop, and when u narrow down to just 2or3 that you like search classifieds for a used one. there are so many people that decide out of nowhere to get into bow hunting and then lose interest after one season. i have seen practically new fully rigged bows with arrows, cases, targets, ect. for the price of a bare bow.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

saltwater_therapy said:


> go try out as many as you can at a shop, and when u narrow down to just 2or3 that you like search classifieds for a used one. there are so many people that decide out of nowhere to get into bow hunting and then lose interest after one season. i have seen practically new fully rigged bows with arrows, cases, targets, ect. for the price of a bare bow.


X2

check out archery talk.com once you have narrowed it down a bit

they have tons of used bows in the classifieds


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks I will go check out that website!


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Be careful with archerytalk if you are into bows. That site can be as addictive as Blue Bell ice cream.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*another site*

www.texasbowhunter.com

check out this and www.archerytalk.com

also for great deals on optics www.swfa.com


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

I started bow hunting 6 years ago and bought a Diamond Bow package for about $700, I figured I would upgrade once I got the hang of things and really knew what to look for in a bow. Since then I have realized that I got lucky on my first choice and I am still shooting the same bow. New string every 3 years and still whacken em. I love the Diamond and when I do buy a new one it will still read Diamond or Bowtech.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If you are willing to spend $1000 on a bare bow, the sky is the limit. You can get top of the line bows from all the major manufacturers for less than that. You just need to go shoot several and see what feels right to you. Just don't get caught up in any sales pitches. The advertising has nothing to do with how a bow feels to you.

Personally, I have owned Pearson (years ago), Hoyt and Diamond bows and have shot bows from all the big players. But, since I have started shooting the Diamonds, I am hooked. I currently shoot a Diamond Iceman and my son shoots a Black Ice. IMO, they are two of the sweetest shooting bows ever made.

Good Luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to disagree slightly with some of the other folks opinions. On my previous bow I drove up to San Antonio and spent a day shooting every demo bow available at every shop in the Yellows Pages. The problem with shooting the shop demo bows was that none of them were set up for me if even set up at all. Draw length too long, draw length too short, nocking points way off, no vibration suppression, virtually none of them were set up as a tuned shooter. Some of them were so out of whack I almost dropped them due to excessive hand shock. These were at "Pro Shops" not big box stores. My point is I got no sense of the potential for any of the bows I shot from the demos. Maybe customer service has improved, I don't know that was 5 or 6 years ago. 


I bought my most recent bow based 100% on reviews and hype on archery talk. Ok, maybe Laura Francese had a little to do it. The point being I'd never shot the bow I bought. I went strictly on the opinions of others. I knew what style of bow I wanted, what minimum brace height I wanted, what length I wanted, what cam type and what speeds I was looking for and then I picked out a bow from one of the major manufacturers that met my criteria and had good reviews. I personally feel that all the big players in the archery business today are making great bows and most of them make bows for every style of shooter. Check out each companies reputation for customer service read what folks on AT have to say about the models you are considering and find a bargain on the AT classifieds like some others recommended. Take the money you save and buy a press and tuning equipment and learn how to use it. Doing your own tuning saves you time, money and it's done right, plus it adds an enjoyable dimension to the whole game.

Can you tell I'm a little sour on pro shops.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

BBYC said:


> I'm going to disagree slightly with some of the other folks opinions. On my previous bow I drove up to San Antonio and spent a day shooting every demo bow available at every shop in the Yellows Pages. The problem with shooting the shop demo bows was that none of them were set up for me if even set up at all. Draw length too long, draw length too short, nocking points way off, no vibration suppression, virtually none of them were set up as a tuned shooter. Some of them were so out of whack I almost dropped them due to excessive hand shock. These were at "Pro Shops" not big box stores. My point is I got no sense of the potential for any of the bows I shot from the demos. Maybe customer service has improved, I don't know that was 5 or 6 years ago.
> 
> I bought my most recent bow based 100% on reviews and hype on archery talk. Ok, maybe Laura Francese had a little to do it. The point being I'd never shot the bow I bought. I went strictly on the opinions of others. I knew what style of bow I wanted, what minimum brace height I wanted, what length I wanted, what cam type and what speeds I was looking for and then I picked out a bow from one of the major manufacturers that met my criteria and had good reviews. I personally feel that all the big players in the archery business today are making great bows and most of them make bows for every style of shooter. Check out each companies reputation for customer service read what folks on AT have to say about the models you are considering and find a bargain on the AT classifieds like some others recommended. Take the money you save and buy a press and tuning equipment and learn how to use it. Doing your own tuning saves you time, money and it's done right, plus it adds an enjoyable dimension to the whole game.
> 
> Can you tell I'm a little sour on pro shops.


I know what you mean. However, any bow shop worth their salt should at least set a bow to your draw length before you shoot it. If they won't do that, spend your $1000 elsewhere. Why else should you pay a premium price for a bow if not for their customer service and expertise.


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

Again thanks for all of the help I will go hopefully this weekend and shoot some bows!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bought my Drenaline from precision archery in Bridge City an the owner Donny didnt give me a demo bow to try at first on any of the bows I tested. he took one of the new ones and put a rest on it and said shoot it and see if you like it. If I hadn't bought the drenaline a bowtech was going home with me and in hind sight, I made the right decision. But Precision has got to be the best bow shop since Just Archery in jasper closed. Nice man (kinda dry) but he knows his chit. and doesn't try to sell you just the high end stuff to make more money. He even builds rests the simple kind that don't drop away or anything. and someone said earlier something about tuning a bow just to test it and it was regarding hand shock, if a bow has hand shock, no amount of tuning or silencers is going to remove that. thats all in the design of the bow.

One little hint, get close to the target and draw to shoot with arrow, aim then close eyes. this will help you focus on everything the bow does. including hand shock and lasting vibration. Oh and leave anyone that doesn't paper tune their sellers bows before they send you off. Firm believer in paper tuning.


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

I ended up getting a Hoyt turbohawk. Which was not the most expansive but it was the best shooting bow that I have shot so far. I didnt shoot any of the mathews bows but it was a great shooting bow. Thanks for all of the help and I wanted to know what yall were thinking about a rest and a 3 or 5 dot sight.


----------

